# HCD - Hydrocarbon Dynamics



## yogi-in-oz (19 April 2006)

Hi folks,

PYM ..... yet another IPO this week, listing on 21042006:

Here some key PYM dates to watch,
in the months ahead:

     28042006 ..... minor and positive (finances???)

     02052006 ..... minor news

     15052006 ..... positive spotlight on PYM

     17052006 ..... significant and positive news???

     25052006 ..... 2 time cycles and  positive move, here???

     31052006 ..... minor news

     16062006 ..... minor

     19062006 ..... positive and finance-related ???

     21062006 ..... minor and positive news on solstice???

     14072006 ..... 3 cycles here - looks negative???

     17072006 ..... positive light on PYM

     20072006 ..... minor and positive news ???                         

 07-09082006 ..... 3 positive cycles here ..... big news???

  happy trading 

      yogi


----------



## clowboy (19 April 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Well hope you are right.

Got into these prior to listing at 16cps so am doing okay so far.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 May 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM on the move  ..... and right on time, too ... 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 May 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ..... as per post above, news comes in,
right on time:

"Signs Joint Venture with Louisiana-focused Geoscientists"

Other key dates for PYM, posted above.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 May 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ... positive news comes, one day later
than expected ..... 

"Drilling rig for first step-out well secured and on site"

Refer to post above on 19042006, for more key PYM
dates, ahead ... minor news expected, around 31052006.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 May 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ..... as per posts above, news comes in and
it's right on time:

"Step-Out Well Spudded in LaSalle Parish Project Louisiana"

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 June 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ...  this company keeps coming out with 
positive news, like this ..... 

"New oil shows found at LaSalle Parish Project Louisiana"

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 June 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ..... positive move comes in, as per post above,
on 19042006 .....

..... and up another 10% today ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 June 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

..... you must be happy now Clowboy !~!

PYM ..... ticking up nicely now ... another 16%, today ...  

As per post above, winter solstice gave us the positive 
trigger, that we expected and here's some other key
dates, ahead:

21062006 ..... minor and positive news on solstice ... 

14072006 ..... 3 cycles here - looks negative???

17072006 ..... positive light on PYM

20072006 ..... minor and positive news ???

07-09082006 ..... 3 positive cycles ..... big news here ???

happy trading

yogi


----------



## clowboy (26 June 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Yogi,

I am wraped, up almost 150% to date and wishing I had bought more.  Only drama is that there does not apear to be any reason for the rise (hardly see the 8k directors buying as exciting).

Trying to decide if I want to keep holding or take half profits.

I have met the director in person prior to him starting pryme oil and gas (at that stage he was just running Sterling energy and I was extremely impressed with what he was doing/achieving.  If his track record is anything to go on this will soon become my best investment so far.  My only concern is that it is now ASX listed and emotions now control the share price as much as fundamentals etc.

Still I should not complain, I have made far more through him listing the company than if it was still unlisted.


----------



## clowboy (27 June 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Yogi,

Whats the go??????

I don't see a trading halt with 27062006??????

Well either way so long as it is good news I'll let it slide 

Guess we will know in a day or two.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ..... just amazing ... up another 36%, just TODAY !~!

As per post above, will be looking for tops, about 14072006 ???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ..... closed up 43% yesterday and now a trading halt 
called, but not before it made another 17% gain for today ..... !~!

Given the strong rally on no news, our $1.oo target will
likely be strong resistance after the news release ..... ???

happy days

 yogi


----------



## michael_selway (5 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> PYM ..... closed up 43% yesterday and now a trading halt
> called, but not before it made another 17% gain for today ..... !~!
> ...




omg wow, u were all over thsi one before the breakout!

btw what did the stars say about AUM before the breakout

also any others liek this they may break out alot soon?

thx

MS


----------



## stiger (6 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Is there a set time after ann,the trding halt is lifted?


----------



## clowboy (6 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Well this stock continues to suprise.

I sold out of 3/4 of my initial holdings for a 400% profit which I was quite happy with despite it contiuning up towards the 600% profit mark.

Now with there latest anouncment of 1 option per 3 shares held I am interested in the offer but know very little about options.  Given that the options do not expire for two years and at a 75cps price I am of the opinion that they are likely to end in the money.

If I buy options and they expire "in the money" then waht happens?  Do I get sent a letter saying please pay 75cps to purchase your shares or do they automatically lapse unless I request they be transfered to stock?

Also how would I sell the options if the share price went to say $1.50 at some point?  Originally when I purchased into the company I was expecting it to be a long term thing (used my SMSF) but given the quick gains took some profits which was very costly as I still hold the shares from the IPO and they where not broker sponsered (or whatever) I held to sell them as a one off trade which took 30 mins to process and had to be entered at market (as opossed to set price).

Would I have the same problem with the options and could I transfer the holding to a broker and then sell the options if I choose?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## clowboy (6 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Also what is this announcment likely to do to the share price?

Currently as I read it the options (if they existed) would be "in the money"
Does that exquate to a free profit for anyone currently holding?

Thanx


----------



## michael_selway (7 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> PYM ..... closed up 43% yesterday and now a trading halt
> called, but not before it made another 17% gain for today ..... !~!
> ...




Hi did PYM annoucement turn out to be positive or negative cycles?

thx

MS


----------



## stockmaster (7 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> Hi did PYM annoucement turn out to be positive or negative cycles?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




It seems that the announcement is positive, however this did not shown on the price. Anyone noes the reason behind it? A correction or was it been overstated but the announcement? Any expectation?


----------



## pussycat2005 (7 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

i think it was just day traders profit taking! I noticed a lot of price plays! I hope oil goes nuts to see this one make good solid gains in the next few weeks!


----------



## stockmaster (8 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> i think it was just day traders profit taking! I noticed a lot of price plays! I hope oil goes nuts to see this one make good solid gains in the next few weeks!





Even if oil goes nuts, how can it help the company, they haven't even drilled any oil out of it, js commenced?


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

I'm having a look at past information on their website! 
I don't know much about the oil industry but don't they have to establish where and how much oil is in the ground.
From memory they do have an oil producing business they acquired but they are presently looking at finding good oil land and negotiating jv partners. In one of their most recent announcement they said their income will jump 50% this year. 


There website used to have a great  and comprehensive media section ! not to mention broker reports. I can't seem to find that section on their website. How do others feel about this stock...

No astrological predictions please! what a scammer!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

First, for the skeptics ...... maybe you should take a look at 
who made the first post in this thread and WHEN ..... 

...... anticipated cycles and sentiment were posted 2 days 
PRIOR to PYM being listed on ASX ..... such is the depth of 
Gann's astroanalysis !~! 

Also as per the post on 05 July 2006, PYM backed down
from an intraday spike after the trading halt to finish well
below the significant resistance calculated, around $1.oo ... 

..... $1.oo resistance from a 25 cent base back in May 2006,
when we also tipped this stock in the ASF competition.

So, to the skeptix and those accusing us of being  scammers,
we invite you to please post some more winners like PYM,
along with some projected key dates for news/moves in 
the stock ..... even before the stock is listed, if you can ... 

..... but we'll not be holding our breath, because we know
that it just won't happen, as NONE of the skeptix have 
ever met that challenge, to date.

-----

PYM ..... nothing has changed in our outlook, as posted at
the start of this thread:

21062006 ..... minor and positive news on solstice???

14072006 ..... 3 cycles here - looks negative???

17072006 ..... positive light on PYM

20072006 ..... minor and positive news ???

07-09082006 ..... 3 positive cycles here ..... big news???

So next week, looks like the PYM selloff should continue,
especially around 14072006, but we will be alert for a 
re-entry, around 17072006, when another positive cycle 
kicks-in ..... with PYM likely to be hot property again in 
early- August 06, as well ... ???

have a great weekend

   yogi


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Yogi,

I don't know anything about you or what sort of syndicate you work for! 

I've visited a few sites and was surprised to see the information you posted in relation to pym  and other stocks dumped on quite a few sharetrading forums!

Don't you think what your doing is just trying to manipulate the share price
using key dates to artificially inflate and deflate the sp! Taking advantage of momentum monkeys much like what tips sheets do they tell you when to buy and when to dump! but they provide valid reasons  - for certain actions - you don't!

So how can anyone take your tips seriously?

Perhaps I'm stepping a bit out of line 

But like i said i don't know how you work these dates out - much like saying buy on a full moon and dump when it rains!

You provide no information about drilling results future potential using fa ta 


Anyway that's my two cents worth

What do you know about Pym?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> So how can anyone take your tips seriously?
> 
> But like i said i don't know how you work these dates out - much like saying buy on a full moon and dump when it rains!
> 
> ...






Hi Pussycat,

"So how can anyone take your tips seriously?"

If you think PYM's move was not a serious tip, then
please post one of your own, that will move from 
25 cents to $1.oo, in less than 3 weeks !~!

-----

"But like i said i don't know how you work these dates out - much like saying buy on a full moon and dump when it rains!"

..... you almost got it in one, Pussycat ..... times cycles are
figured, using Gann's astroanalysis.

-----

"You provide no information about drilling results future
potential using fa ta ... "

It will make NO DIFFERENCE, if any of us speculate on the
outcome, so our  efforts are probably better directed towards
more effective analysis,  like anticipating WHEN we will
get a breakout/breakdown and sharing it around, on this
and other forums .....

..... and we cannot be accused of ramping,  because there's
mostly BOTH negative and positive time cycles, shown in
any astroanalysis ..... details, which can be then used by 
ANYBODY, to confirm their own PRICE AXIS analysis ... yes???

-----

What do you know about Pym?

Fundamentally, nothing more than you read on the forums
and all that is well documented.

Technically, our astroanalysis tells us, WHEN we should be
looking for entry or exit signals ..... as per posts above.

Good luck.

have a great weekend

  yogi

P.S. ..... still waiting eagerly for your tip.


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

lol i did draw peoples attention to AUM when it was $1 something it definitely outdid the pym run  

Other people tipped it at 60 cents!
Others at 30 

I still don't understand who "WE are"

Why for instance would you tell people to sell pym when next month it could be worth $2.00?

How far down are you expecting it to go? 

And how far up do you think pym will go in a space of a few months from Friday's close?

How often have you been wrong? with your hit predictions because of lightening strikes!


----------



## pussycat2005 (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Well for those that rely on a little bit more than moon changes!

Here's some solid info!

Pryme Oil and Gas Limited (PYM) has increased its working interest in the producing LaSalle Parish Project in Louisiana, boosting its projected cash flow before an extensive exploration program later this year. The energy group reported that the additional stake was purchased from Miami-based Anglo Energy Company Inc. on 5 July 2006 using 2,667,000 fully paid shares in Pryme. The LaSalle Parish Project comprises 22 producing oil wells spread across six separate fields with leases covering an area of approximately 1,125 acres. It includes several wells with “stacked” oil formations that have been undeveloped, six formation water disposal wells and associated facilities. Chief Executive Justin Pettett said that the additional interest in the LaSalle Parish Project should increase Pryme’s current net cash flows by approximately 50% and is a significant complement to the group’s exploration projects. 


Announcement in May 


  Drilling rig for first step-out well secured and on site 30 days ahead of schedule
  by: OilOnline
  Friday, May 26, 2006

The drilling rig, for the first development wells, at Pryme Oil and Gas’ the LaSalle Parish Project has been moved on site 30 days ahead of schedule, and is preparing to spud the SU118 No.2 located in the Shirley State Acreage. 

The well will be drilled to a depth of 4,400 feet in an effort to establish production in a northern G-1 reservoir in the Shirley/State Lease area of Catahoula Lake Field (see enclosed location map.) The G-1 Sand of the Wilcox Formation was previously penetrated by the VU B; Shirley et al – DWTD – State No.1 and the WX D RC SU 118 DWTD et al No.1, both to the south of the proposed location and drilled by Belle Exploration, Inc. 

The SU 118 No.2 is being drilled to gain 8 to 10 feet of structure over the two wells previously mentioned that encountered 4-5 feet of oil shows over water. 

The proposed location for the SU 118 No.2 is situated on a structural nose that is plunging to the south, and should be in a crestal position to the wells previously drilled in a down dip portion of the reservoir. 

There are three other sands of the Wilcox Formation that are secondary objectives for the SU 118 No.2, these secondary objectives include the E-1, E-2 and F-2 sands. 

The G-1 sand is currently producing from a southern reservoir. The WX D RC SU 117 Shirley – State No.1 is currently producing this southern reservoir at a current rate of +/- 75 BOPD and has cumulative production that exceeds 56,000 barrels of oil from December 2003. 

Pryme Oil and Gas managing director Justin Pettett said it was pleasing to be in the position to start drilling ahead of schedule. 

“Our interests in LaSalle Parish, Louisiana will provide us with immediate cash flow, enabling us to fund the development of further wells another 20 wells through to December 2007,” Mr Pettett said.


----------



## pussycat2005 (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

PRYME OIL & GAS
Pryme Says Study Confirms Strength of LaSalle Parish Project 

Pryme Oil and Gas Ltd., a fast-growing Australian oil and natural gas producer and explorer operating in the U.S, has received a completed study of reserves and deliverability at the LaSalle Parish project in Louisiana. The report confirms estimates made earlier this year when Pryme acquired a 10% stake in LaSalle Parish, one of the companyÃ¢â‚¬™s three main areas of focus. 

This week, Pryme added to its LaSalle Parish project ownership by purchasing various additional working interests from Anglo Energy Company Inc. of Miami. The new total interests, by field, are Routh Point 13.0%; Shirley Estate 12.4%; Northwest Rogers 21.5%; Boot Hill 20.2%; Ward 8.25% (no change); and La. Pacific, Ray 8.0% (no change). 

The study, which includes all of PrymeÃ¢â‚¬™s new aggregate interests on a current basis, shows gross Proved and Probable reserves at LaSalle Parish of 2,869,339 barrels and 320,717 net to Pryme. Proved reserves total 2,610,460 gross barrels and 287,971 net, while Probable reserves are 258,879 gross barrels and 32,746 net. No Possible reserves were calculated. 

This equates to a purchase price of US$15.62 per barrel in the ground when dividing the total amount of net reserves to Pryme by the total purchase price paid for the interests.


----------



## pussycat2005 (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

no probs doc! 

for yogi here are my aum posts 

go to aum thread and click one ! 

cheers 
p

 16th-June-2006, 01:19 PM  
pussycat2005  
Newbie   Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 86  

 Re: AUM - Australian Mining Investments 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

it cracked $1.00 today 
Anyone have any idea what has caused the surge! 

pussycat2005 


  #3    19th-June-2006, 12:40 PM  
pussycat2005  
Newbie   Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 86  

 Re: AUM - Australian Mining Investments 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

opened at 97.5 
high 1.41
presently trading at 1.20 

drilling results coming out possibly this week
this has got to be the hottest stock on the board
so why are you guys ignoring it?


----------



## Joe Blow (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Just a word of warning. I won't tolerate people being called a 'scammer' with no evidence being presented. Disagree with someone's views or methods all you like but lets not start throwing unfounded accusations around.


----------



## stockmaster (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> i think it was just day traders profit taking! I noticed a lot of price plays! I hope oil goes nuts to see this one make good solid gains in the next few weeks!




Why do u believe it is profit taking, plus how can u have profit when company go in a downward trend. Oil price has gone down last friday, i believe the trend will continue for at least monday. But i agree, it looks promising, look for turnover point! With right timing, it can be very lucrative!


----------



## pussycat2005 (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

How can you say pym is in a downward trend when its sp is undergoing a major re-rate! and oil prices are going to go through the roof!

:


----------



## pussycat2005 (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Just a word of warning. I won't tolerate people being called a 'scammer' with no evidence being presented. Disagree with someone's views or methods all you like but lets not start throwing unfounded accusations around.



Joe Blow I don't think I was being mean or nasty vicious or vindictive I was questioning this persons methodology ! 
I don't know how anyone in their right mind can rely on making investment decisions based on weather! or moon changes! Am I missing something here?

There are enough sharks out there taking advantage of gullible people! I don't think its fair that your making  me look bad simply because I asked yogi questions - 

and its up to him to prove his methods aren't are scam!


----------



## Joe Blow (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> Joe Blow I don't think I was being mean or nasty vicious or vindictive I was questioning this persons methodology !
> I don't know how anyone in their right mind can rely on making investment decisions based on weather! or moon changes! Am I missing something here?
> 
> There are enough sharks out there taking advantage of gullible people! I don't think its fair that your making  me look bad simply because I asked yogi questions -
> ...




Pussycat, I was not actually referring to your post. The post I was referring to has been removed. As I have stated, I do not have a problem with people's views and methods being challenged but I do have a problem with unfounded accusations of 'scamming' being thrown around ASF.

All I am saying and it is something that I wish to emphasize is that it is very important that everyone should be aware that they are legally responsible for the content of their posts. Your IP address and details of your ISP are recorded every time you log on (and this is the same with every forum) and if you post anything defamatory or libellous you may be held legally accountable for that.

Now if you wish to discuss this further please send me a PM as I do not wish to take this thread further off topic.


----------



## stiger (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

YOGI i am a fan of yours but I thought gann was a train.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



That's it Stiger,

"Ghan train", named after the many camel drivers,
from SAs murky past ..... 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## stockmaster (9 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

I believe PYM will start pretty bad tomorrow, but still have a chance to rebound. Can be profitable if bought at right time? Any thought?


----------



## pussycat2005 (10 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

looks like pym was an orchestrated pump and dump

buyer beware it came up from 26 cents a week ago

could go back down to 50 cents!


----------



## stockmaster (10 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> looks like pym was an orchestrated pump and dump
> 
> buyer beware it came up from 26 cents a week ago
> 
> could go back down to 50 cents!





It could, but also aware it can surpass $1


----------



## pussycat2005 (10 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

if it cracks 60cents tomorrow 
RUN


----------



## stockmaster (11 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> if it cracks 60cents tomorrow
> RUN




What makes you believe it has he potential to reach 60c. It seems that oil and gas price is rising and at the same time project has started which promising signs "Study confirms strength of LaSalle Parish Project" stated under its announcement. However the price doesn't support the recent news. Anyone knows the reason behind this? Just profit-making and left with high potential of price rise or simply a bubble and the announcement is false in some way? I am being bit optimistic and stay with my original opinion , that it still has a high space left for rise? Any other thoughts?


----------



## stockmaster (11 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Oil is up js under 1%, Gas is up more than 2%, believe this can give a hand on PYM tomorrow.


----------



## stockmaster (12 July 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

There is a consistent 1000 order been listed, any significance bout this? Does anyone noes?


----------



## stiger (10 August 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Yogi I have been reading about Gann analysis and it seems to be working fairly well with Pym so what next?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 September 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ..... expecting another strong week for
this oiler, in the week ahead ..... 

PYM to be trading in USA soon, via ADRs ... more
details at:


http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PYM&E=ASX&N=334530

have a great weekend

  yogi


----------



## petal (27 December 2006)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

The recent reports of oil finds are highly encouraging  and should be read . They howver did nothing for the share price. I have purchased more today.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (18 April 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ... on the move again and apart from a pullback expected,
around 11062007, time cycles suggest PYM should remain positive,
until about 27072007 ..... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 May 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ... figure two major and positive time cycles,
along with a couple of minor cycles should be enough
to lift PYM off the launching pad, yet again ... 

Wednesday, 09 May 2007 and we will be looking for
some major positive news and an aggressive rally, too.

15-16 May 2007 ... will see a positive spotlight on PYM ... 

31 May 2007 should see yet another positive time
                    cycle for PYM

PYM ... on the move again and apart from a pullback expected,
around 11062007, time cycles suggest PYM should remain 
positive, until about 27072007 .....

happy days

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (4 July 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> PYM ... figure two major and positive time cycles,
> along with a couple of minor cycles should be enough
> ...






Hi folks,

PYM ... in trading halt !~!

..... as per post above, looking good ... !~!

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## flyboy77 (13 July 2007)

*Pryme Oil - a keeper*

You've got to be patient with this one.

Read the recent broker report. Understand what they have, where it is AND the (apparent) success of recent drilling!


----------



## newbie1 (13 July 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Can you please post the broker report (link if available) or at least the key points please.

I hold.


----------



## Trader Paul (31 August 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Hi folks,

PYM ... it's TIME to look at this oiler yet again, with two positive
time cycles due to slot into place, soon ..... 

       03-04092007 ..... positive news expected here

       17-18092007 ..... positive spotlight on PYM ... looking for
                               a significant and aggressive rally here.

Updated PYM chart attached.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix (31 August 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Thanks for the post Trader Paul.
Chart looks great.


I'll try some PYMs.



Will be following the astro stuff.



Up 8.571% today.


----------



## moneymajix (1 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Ann from 9 August

New Oil Exploration Project ready to Drill

Pryme Oil and Gas Limited (ASX: PYM / OTC: POGLY) 
would like to announce the commencement of their participation in an oil exploration project named Saline Point. This project is located in the southern portion of Catahoula Lake in LaSalle Parish, Louisiana. The project will target in excess of 2 million barrels of oil and is located near Catahoula Lake and South Catahoula Lake fields that have produced 24 million and 4 million barrels of oil respectively to date.

*The initial well will be drilled with a land rig in the month of September 2007 during the annual lake drying period. *Production facilities will be located on land to the south of the wells and outside of the lake boundary. The prospect is located 2.5 miles south of Pryme’s Routh Point Field in the LaSalle Parish project which has proven reserves of 1.45 million barrels of oil confirmed by an R.A. Lenser and Associates reservoir engineering study.

The first test location will be drilled to a depth of approximately 5,000 feet with the primary objectives being upper sands of the Wilcox formation. Weather permitting a second test will be drilled back-to-back with the first and will be drilled to the same depth targeting middle and lower sands of the Wilcox formation with several additional secondary sands that may be logged productive that are also prevalent in the immediate area. “Pryme’s management has over six years business history drilling more than eighty-five tests throughout the Wilcox basin in LaSalle Parish. Fifty percent of those tests proved successful resulting in several new oil field discoveries. This success rate is double the basin average of only twenty-five percent,” said John Dickinson Pryme’s Chairman. Pryme has a 26.96% working interest (20.22% net revenue interest) in this project. Typical drilling and completion costs for this depth well in LaSalle Parish is US$500,000 per well to the 100% working interest including production facilities.


----------



## moneymajix (3 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Close - 38c

Ann. - 3 September

*Drilling begins on first well in Saline Point Project*

Pryme Oil and Gas Limited (ASX: PYM / OTC: POGLY) would like to announce that drilling of the first well
(State Lease 19234 No.1) in the Saline Point oil exploration project has begun. The well is currently at
1,100 feet with the target depth of 5,100 feet expected to be reached late in the week.

This project is located in the southern portion of Catahoula Lake in LaSalle Parish, Louisiana. The project
will target in excess of 2 million barrels of oil from the upper sands of the Wilcox formation and is located
near Catahoula Lake and South Catahoula Lake fields that have produced 24 million and 4 million barrels
of oil respectively to date.

Pryme has a 26.96% working interest (20.22% net revenue interest) in this project. Typical drilling and
completion costs rateable to Pryme’s interest for this depth well in LaSalle Parish is US$134,800 per well,
which includes production facilities.


----------



## moneymajix (11 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Ann.

*Target Depth Reached on first well in Saline Point Project*

Pryme Oil and Gas Limited (ASX: PYM / OTC: POGLY) would like to announce that the first well (State
Lease 19234 No.1) in the Saline Point oil exploration project has been reached its target depth of 5,100
feet. The well is currently being logged and cores have been taken for analysis. We expect to report the
result of this test in the next 48 hours.

Pryme has a 26.96% working interest (20.22% net revenue interest) in this project. Typical drilling and
completion costs rateable to Pryme’s interest for this depth well in LaSalle Parish is US$134,800 per well,
which includes production facilities.


----------



## adambosso (13 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

the well ended up being dry, do you think that pym's price is gonna drop alot over the next few weeks until the next well is drilled?
any opinions?
thanks


----------



## greenfs (13 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



adambosso said:


> the well ended up being dry, do you think that pym's price is gonna drop alot over the next few weeks until the next well is drilled?
> any opinions?
> thanks




If you are smart you might like to put a sell order in before 10am tomorrow. It worked for me with one listed coy after reading bad news in the Age one morning I placed a sell order @10cents which was executed with the next sale @5.5cents. You have gotta get lucky at least sometimes.


----------



## newbie1 (13 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

I suggest that you have a look at their web site, (www.prymeoilandgas.com.au) and look at the projects they currently have on the go.  

I acknowledge that there was a dud this week but they have several other projects on the go not related to the Saline Point project. 

I have held for a few months at a much higher price than todays share price. 

I will continue to hold pending the results of some of the other projects especially Raven.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



adambosso said:


> the well ended up being dry, do you think that pym's price is gonna drop alot over the next few weeks until the next well is drilled?
> any opinions?
> thanks





Chart enclosed
From a technical point of view PYM has been in a long term downtrend. It has breached previous support at .35 c on reasonably high volume and if it closes below .30 c I would guess that it will keep on going lower. Its got some of the features of a descending triangle pattern and when they break lower on higher volume they tend to keep on going.I don't know anything about its fundamentals but just read ?AFR ?OZ it had struck dry yesterday or today. ? did the price drop before or after the notification of the drilling news.

Garpal


----------



## Mazrox (14 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

The announcement came out 10.30-ish on Wed 12th. Closed at 37c on the 11th, so the drop came after the announcement.

Struggled in the low 30's all day yesterday.

Hoping for some better news in the not too distant future!

Maz


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

ANNOUNCEMENT
!  Project Summary and Progress Update  


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070925/pdf/314qnymy83vtz6.pdf


*Raven Project (40% Interest)*


The first well in the Raven Project, the Spinks-Middlebrooks #11-1, reached planned total depth of 10,830
feet and was successfully logged. Several intervals were identified that correlate with the gas shows
during the drilling phase and appear to aggregate a sufficient amount of total pay in at least three zones.
A natural gas discharge pipeline has been installed and the perforating and fracturing of the first two
zones is almost completed with flow tests and detailed initial results to be reported later this week and
through next week. This is the first of a minimum ten well program to be drilled in this project. The next
well in this project is scheduled to be drilled in November, and then one well drilled every quarter as per
the above drilling program.


Sp. 33c


----------



## flyboy77 (26 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



moneymajix said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT
> !  Project Summary and Progress Update
> 
> 
> ...




Just to highlight they key words there.......this could be the turning point for PYM.

Note also the end of the corporate presentation - PYM is 9th largest oil company by revenue (Aust oil coys working in the US) but 25th by market cap.


----------



## moneymajix (26 September 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Flyboy77



> Note also the end of the corporate presentation - PYM is 9th largest oil company by revenue (Aust oil coys working in the US) but 25th by market cap.





Thanks for pointing that out.

Worth taking a look at the presentation.

Price is down currently to 32.5c. Tempting.


:star:


----------



## moneymajix (1 October 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

40c as of, NOW.

Up over 5%.

News from Raven expected soon. So some getting on in expectation.


I would be interested to have an update from *Trader Paul * re his astrostuff.


----------



## moneymajix (2 October 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Some money majix...




*Results from Raven*


From the ann.

“This is an excellent result for the company as we are producing natural gas directly into the market. Our pre-planning and time spent in laying our discharge line and testing this well effectively has definitely been worth the wait. At calculated flow rates, revenues net to Pryme meet our target of *US$70,000 per month, *adjusted for US$6.50/MMBtu gas, royalty and severance tax. This is the first result in Pryme’s strategy of increasing earnings through the drill bit with first cash receipts expected from gas sales in December. Investors will be able to gauge this success through an increase of revenues in our quarterly cash flow reports starting in calendar Q1 in 2008,” said Justin Pettett, Pryme’s Managing Director.


----------



## adambosso (5 November 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

5 November 2007
Drilling begins on second well in Saline Point Project
Drilling of the second test well (State Lease 19234 No.2) in the Saline Point oil exploration project began on the weekend. Drilling is currently at 2,000 feet with the target depth of 5,100 feet expected to be reached late this week.
The initial test well (State Lease 19234 No.1) in this oil exploration project was drilled in early September 2007 and was logged showing oil in three of the primary objective Middle-Wilcox sands. Through further core analysis it was determined that these sands did not have commercial potential in that wellbore. The geology was re-mapped for further definition and a second location derived targeting oil shows encountered in the No.1 well.
This project is located in the southern portion of Catahoula Lake in LaSalle Parish, Louisiana. The project will target in excess of 2 million barrels of oil from the upper sands of the Wilcox formation and is located near Catahoula Lake and South Catahoula Lake fields which are prolific oil producing regions.
Pryme has a 26.96% working interest (20.22% net revenue interest) in this project. For further information please contact:
Justin Pettett Managing Director Pryme Oil and Gas Limited Telephone: +61 7 3371 1103
Email: justin@prymeoilandgas.com
Ryan Messer President Pryme Oil and Gas Inc Telephone: +1 832 487 8607
Email: ryan@prymeoilandgas.com
Pryme Oil and Gas Limited is an Australian oil and natural gas producer and explorer with interests in the U.S., the world’s biggest oil market. The company has an exceptional suite of exploration projects focused on Louisiana, the fifth-largest oil-producing state in the U.S. These projects are funded in part by existing cash flow. Pryme’s management team has a total of almost 50 years of energy industry experience and has uniquely focused local knowledge, underscored by the proven track records of its managers and directors. Directors of the company are John Dickinson (Non Executive Chairman), Justin Pettett (Managing Director), Ryan Messer (Executive Director), Ananda Kathiravelu (Non Executive Director) and Philip Judge (Non Executive Director).

make or break time


----------



## BMTT88 (8 November 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Commercial quantities of oil found but no movement? 

Oil Discovery Made in Saline Point Project
The second test (State Lease 19234 No.2) in the Saline Point oil exploration project reached its target depth of 5,100 feet resulting in the discovery of our primary oil objective in the Middle-Wilcox sequence. Core samples were taken and analysed to confirm the well log reading and presence of commercial quantities of oil between shale with no water contact evident. Several other oil shows were present, and will require additional drilling to test.
The election was made to run production casing and complete the well, which will begin immediately with first oil expected to be sold by year’s end.
“We are very pleased with the result from this test, specifically the possibility of additional oil sands. Using the information obtained from this test the subsurface geology will be remapped and additional locations derived to test the extent of the reservoir,” said Justin Pettett Pryme’s Managing Director. “This well adds valuable oil reserves to Pryme’s balance sheet and demonstrates the board’s execution of its growth strategy. As stated in the past shareholders will be able to gauge this success through an increase in revenues in the cash flow reports each quarter.”
This project is located in the southern portion of Catahoula Lake in LaSalle Parish, Louisiana. The project is targeting in excess of 2 million barrels of oil from the upper sands of the Wilcox formation and is located near Catahoula Lake and South Catahoula Lake fields which are prolific oil producing regions.
Pryme has a 26.96% working interest (20.22% net revenue interest) in this project. Drilling of the first group of Frio objective wells in the Turner Bayou 3D seismic project and second Raven project well is expected to begin later this month as planned and outlined in the drilling timetable enclosed in this announcement. For further information please contact:
Justin Pettett Managing Director Pryme Oil and Gas Limited Telephone: +61 7 3371 1103
Email: justin@prymeoilandgas.com
Ryan Messer President Pryme Oil and Gas Inc Telephone: +1 832 487 8607
Email: ryan@prymeoilandgas.com


----------



## moneymajix (8 November 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

38.5c, up 7%.

Down day.

Patience, I guess. 

With rising oil prices this should be going higher once oil is sold later in the year.




> The election was made to run production casing and complete the well, which will begin immediately with first oil expected to be sold by year’s end.




and



> The project is targeting in excess of 2 million barrels of oil from the upper sands of the Wilcox formation ...


----------



## moneymajix (30 November 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

40c, up 11+%

I have noticed the share prices has moved up prior to news in the past.

Drilling going on.


----------



## moneymajix (12 December 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Last price - 42c

Pre open

More gas... doesn't surprise me.


12 December 2007

*Gas Found in First Turner Bayou Exploration Well*

The first exploration test (Bordelon 25 No. 1) in the Turner Bayou 3D seismic project has reached total
depth of 4,900 feet and was logged, resulting in the discovery of gas in the Frio interval. Core samples were taken and are currently being analysed.


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071212/pdf/316fz784d9hg6f.pdf





_Addition:_

Close 44.5c, up 7.229%


----------



## flyboy77 (12 December 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Correction - the stock reopened for trading at 16.10.00 in the after market...


closed at 44.5 with strong bids.

looking forward to tomorrow....


----------



## moneymajix (13 December 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Rewards for the patient

50c
Up 12.360%

See ann. late yesterday.

This Oil and gas stock in the US has been under the radar.


----------



## moneymajix (17 December 2007)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Keep it coming...

Again...

more gas from PYM


See today's ann.

*Raven Well Hits Primary Gas Targets*



> The Pryme team remains focused on our goal of generating earnings and building reserves towards our target of building a A$300-A$500million company in 3 to 5 years. We’re expecting a strong 2008 to build on these latest results...






Hit 56.5c, currently 52c.


----------



## adambosso (17 June 2008)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Anyone got any information about pym recently...
found oil and gas yet the price has barely moved?

is the something im missing?

thankss


----------



## Putty7 (30 December 2009)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Have been watching this one for a while, not a lot of shares on offer, market cap of 13 million, share holder value of 29 million, cashed up in a big way with no debt, currently drilling, just wondering if this one is flying under the radar or if I am missing something, SP up today on low volume.


----------



## Putty7 (31 December 2009)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



> 18 December 2009
> 
> *Catahoula Lake – New Oil Exploration Project*
> 
> ...




SP up a bit today, again on low volumes and possibly being manipulated upwards because of this, the Catahoula Lake Project is interesting because of the 10 wells they plan to drill next year, owning the gear to do it must save a bundle in costs and time restrictions, they have money in the bank and a good cashflow from existing wells, the book value of these last year was .25c according to Etrades data, after some acquisitions and low oil and gas prices earlier this year reducing cashflow I think the book value works out around .15c off my calculations but they could be out, Etrade don't have 2009 figures as yet. Any comments or better data would be welcome.


----------



## Putty7 (4 January 2010)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



> 4 January 2010
> 
> *First Success in Catahoula Lake*
> 
> ...




Nice announcement for PYM today, no volumes to go with the show but it is still early days and they have a lot of wells planned in this area for later this year.


----------



## Kremmen (5 November 2010)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

PYM is suddenly 20% up today on decent volumes. The recent CR at 8c/share was extended to 30 Nov, which will be much better for them now that SP is above 8c.


----------



## gerkin02 (8 November 2010)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Encouraging results to date with significant natural fracturing encountered and oil/gas flaring to the surface.

4500ft lateral being drilled into the austin chalks guided by 3d seismic

Flow test will be the key.

All the best.


----------



## gerkin02 (11 November 2010)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Appears to be some decent accumulation today with over 3.6m traded so far with a high of 14c.

The proof will be in the flow rate.

All the best.


----------



## gerkin02 (3 December 2010)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

This stock has gone from 6.5c on 31 Oct to 18c today,yet it attracts almost no interest.
Flow rate awaits.
All the best.


----------



## Sdajii (3 December 2010)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



gerkin02 said:


> This stock has gone from 6.5c on 31 Oct to 18c today,yet it attracts almost no interest.
> Flow rate awaits.
> All the best.




I can't say it hasn't attracted interest from me! I bought in fairly recently, and topped up yesterday at 15c (great timing!) in anticipation of the flow results which we should have in just a few days. I even tipped PYM for December in the ASF competition 

I saw PYM's presentation in Melbourne a couple of weeks ago which only strengthened what I thought about this company. A good flow result is very likely, and will really do big things for PYM. Very exciting time!


----------



## Kremmen (31 January 2011)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



gerkin02 said:


> This stock has gone from 6.5c on 31 Oct to 18c today,yet it attracts almost no interest.




Yes, it's amazing. Today's result looks pretty decent to me, yet the stock plunged 25%! I wonder what the sellers were expecting?


----------



## Sdajii (31 January 2011)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



Kremmen said:


> Yes, it's amazing. Today's result looks pretty decent to me, yet the stock plunged 25%! I wonder what the sellers were expecting?




People are very easily spooked today. Well, always, but especially on days like today. With the situation in Egypt, the market being sharply down, etc etc, a result which doesn't have flashing lights saying "We're swimming in profits" is likely to spook people. Unfortunately someone called me and I was on the phone when the announcement came out. I returned to see it at 17.5c, quickly read the announcement, saw nothing was wrong, and immediately bought a heap at 18c. I think a lot of people are going to regret selling so cheaply today! A friend of mine had a stop loss triggered at 15c! Oops! Poor guy! That's why I don't use the bloody things!


----------



## Sdajii (31 January 2011)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

I think some people are misunderstanding the current situation with the well. Effectively, the well hasn't been finished. Once the remedial work is completed, which they estimate will be in about two weeks I think, we should be seeing a flow rate more than double, maybe several times the current rate. Anything under 25c is going to look very cheap before the end of the month (the one starting tomorrow).

The normal procedures used to facilitate flow rates haven't been completed on this well. For it to be producing as much oil as it is right now is extremely impressive! If the prices tomorrow sit anywhere near where they were today, I believe anyone buying is going to be grabbing themselves a bargain! 

I'd seriously recommend looking into this one quickly, as the low prices only seem to exist because of misunderstanding, so they won't last long. I didn't have the money to buy more, but it was such a bargain I sold out of other things to buy heaps today, the largest single purchase I've ever made. If I had more money I'd have bought more today.

An interview was released at 4.15pm today and may be of interest. It's the first one on the list, you can also listen to previous ones if you want to.

http://www.prymeoilandgas.com.au/boardroomradio.htm

When AUT, ADI, etc, were tiny and under the radar, and drilling their first EFS wells, they were undervalued. I remember seeing ADI have a similar crash when there was a problem with their first well, nearly a year ago, and their share price severely but briefly dropped, much like this situation. This looks like a brilliant opportunity to me, and I strongly suggest doing some research into PYM tonight and grabbing a bargain while it's there.


----------



## Kremmen (2 February 2011)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Have a look at today's recent trades. Almost all of it is buys by nibble-bot, which appears to buy 1-1500 shares every 5 mins+/-10 secs.

1:56:25 PM	0.210	215	45.150
1:51:27 PM	0.210	1,304	273.840	
1:46:22 PM	0.210	61	12.810	
1:46:11 PM	0.210	1,169	245.490	
1:41:19 PM	0.210	112	23.520	
1:36:27 PM	0.210	472	99.120	
1:31:23 PM	0.210	254	53.340	
1:26:27 PM	0.200	47,857	9,571.400	
1:26:19 PM	0.200	574	114.800	
1:21:25 PM	0.200	1,180	236.000	
1:16:24 PM	0.200	50	10.000	
1:16:09 PM	0.200	339	67.800


----------



## howmanyru (2 February 2011)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

kremmen, what does that mean? Is this computer generated trades ?


----------



## Kremmen (2 February 2011)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*



howmanyru said:


> kremmen, what does that mean? Is this computer generated trades ?




Well, it must be, unless someone is sitting there doing it manually. What I wonder is who can do this without making a huge loss. If I were do to it, I'd be charged min brokerage on every trade, which would work out about 25% on average on these numbers.


----------



## bennywizard (23 February 2011)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Anadarko Petroleum Corporation (NYSE: APC) (“Anadarko”) have leased a large amount of acreage to the west and contiguous to leases held by Pryme and its partners in the Turner Bayou Chalk project.  

Does anyone know how much Anadarko paid for the lease? 
It would be interesting to do some calculations on the value of PYM based on this, (taking into account that PYM has leases that are in the heart of the play and therefore likely to be more valuable)

Although its a shame PYM did not lease it themselves at least as PYM have said its "encouraging and  provides support for our strategy and interpretation of the  Austin Chalk and deeper plays  within our leases"


----------



## bennywizard (2 April 2011)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Oil*

Company director topping up for his super fund, a good sign and a good buy by the look of it, with the 2nd well due to get underway in about a months time its looking like a good opportunity imo.


----------



## basilio (28 February 2013)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Energy*

PYM is starting to look very strong. 

The Rosewood Plantation well has already showed exceptionally strong oil and gas flows and the flow test results are due this weekend.

If it achieves the 920 BPD output that they expect this will be  re rated very quickly. 

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...result-from-texas-oil-and-gas-well-40056.html

http://www.prymeenergy.com/IRM/Comp...rnerBayouProjectUpdateandInvestorPresentation


----------



## pixel (28 February 2013)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Energy*



basilio said:


> PYM is starting to look very strong.
> 
> The Rosewood Plantation well has already showed exceptionally strong oil and gas flows and the flow test results are due this weekend.
> 
> ...




Could be "anticipatory" buying.
I hold a ready and am bidding for more - at  the right price.


----------



## barney (7 March 2013)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Energy*

Very nice flow rates from the 21H Well ...... Lot of potential if the rest of their lease delivers these kinds of numbers.

*Rosewood Plantation 21H No.1 Flow Test Result
Turner Bayou Chalk Project
HIGHLIGHTS 1,040 Bbls of oil and 1,850 Mcf per day achieved The well continues to clean up unloading drilling fluids Production facilities construction underway*

And the SP gets belted  ..... gotta love the market


----------



## basilio (7 March 2013)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Energy*

Flow rates just came in from Rosewood Plantation drill.

1040 BPOD ! Plus gas.  Lets see what this does to the SP.

Thats a very profitable hole.  It will be interesting to see what the long term flows look like when all the mud and drilling fluids are cleared up.

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...section=summary&sortBy=0&descContains=0&f=pdf


----------



## basilio (7 March 2013)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Energy*

WOW!! SP is falling through the floor. Down 28%....

I'm not sure what people were expecting with this drill but surely 1000BPOD is a great start for the company.

I think a lot of stop losses are being triggered and there will be some sorry punters by the end of the day.


----------



## pixel (7 March 2013)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Energy*



basilio said:


> Flow rates just came in from Rosewood Plantation drill.
> 
> 1040 BPOD ! Plus gas.  Lets see what this does to the SP.
> 
> ...




The - rather predictable - reaction offered a great chance to "sell the fact" (I averaged 11.5), then "buy the dip" (my 8.8 bid got hit). 




Took part profit again at 9.9, but will add if 10c holds later today.


----------



## rcm617 (7 March 2013)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Energy*



basilio said:


> WOW!! SP is falling through the floor. Down 28%....
> 
> I'm not sure what people were expecting with this drill but surely 1000BPOD is a great start for the company.
> 
> I think a lot of stop losses are being triggered and there will be some sorry punters by the end of the day.




That would be great if it was maintained, however the 12 hour after only yielded 780 bopd.
 The two previous wells started out with 1167 and 600 bopd, but in a couple of months were down to around 60bopd. They blamed the previous declines on finishing problems, however shareholders may be a bit wary that this scenario may repeat.


----------



## basilio (8 March 2013)

*Re: PYM - Pryme Energy*



rcm617 said:


> That would be great if it was maintained, however the 12 hour after only yielded 780 bopd.
> The two previous wells started out with 1167 and 600 bopd, but in a couple of months were down to around 60bopd. They blamed the previous declines on finishing problems, however shareholders may be a bit wary that this scenario may repeat.




Good point.  I thought/understood that they had addressed this issue. Certainly the relevant figure to see will be the one/two month production figures.  But it is certainly taking a hammering at the moment. I just can't see how the results to date justify such a  collapse.


----------



## System (1 June 2016)

On June 1st, 2016, Pryme Energy Limited (PYM) changed its name and ASX code to Indago Energy Limited (INK).


----------



## Kremmen (28 July 2019)

After spending almost 2 years gradually dropping from 15c to 3.2c, INK has spent the past 2 months between about 3.5c and 4c, before rocketing to 10c in the past few days.

Something must be happening there.


----------



## System (31 December 2019)

On December 31st, 2019, Indago Energy Limited (INK) changed its name and ASX code to Hydrocarbon Dynamics Limited (HCD).


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Market liking the Western Canada pilot announcement today.
3 year chart. DNH


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2021)

Price retreated since last post, however that was one solid up day off the back of a NON market sensitive announcement.
Might have more legs, don't know. Not held.


----------



## HelloU (8 May 2022)

They recently did a CR at 1.1 cents (from memory). Recently announced a sale to Santos for the Cooper Basin and the share price surged.


----------

